# Some of Woodlove's camphor



## barry richardson (Feb 15, 2014)

Traded Jamie for a piece of this a while back. It sure was a pleasure to turn and finish... the smell was kind of intense when it was wet though, now I like it. In fact, i usually slosh some finish around the inside of a hollow form to seal it, but I left the inside of this one raw wood, I like to take a whiff of it every once in a while, and I enjoy seeing peoples reaction when I tell them to smell it. The foot and collar are bubinga, (I thought it would be more of a contrast, but not so) and the lid is zirc from Joe Rebuild. about 10" diameter. I've been doing a lot of these shapes lately, but it works so good with a half-round...

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2014)

BARRY, that is PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 15, 2014)

Fantastic work and form, Barry! Awesome! Love the way it shows off that piece of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 15, 2014)

Really nice, Barry. Great shape with a great piece of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 15, 2014)

that camphor's ugly! ....... lol.... Barry, you did outstanding with the form function finish and any other F word I can think of that describes that piece as 'WOW!!!"
Im glad you like the camphor. Im out of camphor in the size I sent you, but I do have some nice smaller stuff if you decide you would like some more...... 

You did that camphor some justice for sure. Great Job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 15, 2014)

Outstanding Barry! The shape really makes that grain stand out. Beautiful piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 15, 2014)

I agree !!!!! WOWOWOW 
Absolutely Stunning !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow, that ones a beauty, I'd like a wiff myself. LOL

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 15, 2014)

That is gorgeous. I can attest to the smell as well. I love it, my wife made me take it out of the bedroom because she didn't think she could sleep with that intense of aroma.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 15, 2014)

Very nice, Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 16, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow, that ones a beauty, I'd like a wiff myself. LOL


I have more........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2014)

WoodLove said:


> I have more........


Are you selling some in a thread? Or maybe in the auction? The auction would be cool if you could donate a piece.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 16, 2014)

I can do an auction item for woodbarter.com for sure. Let me get a piece cut and posted. I can also sell a block or even consider a trade for some....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 16, 2014)

Sweet! In profile, it kinda speaks "Aladdin" to me. The shape of the vessel top is downright sexy and goes with the vessel bottom. The only thing I could nit-pic would be the joint of lid to body. I'm thinking, the lid edge wants to be either darkened for contrast, or the edge rolled/eased so that it is not such a sharp eye catching feature. I really appreciate finials (like yours) that do not overshadow the vessels. Nice photography too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 16, 2014)

Barry, I LOVE the shape. I think you executed it very nicely, and I like that it is different (off the norm). The collar, though, doesn't work for me. Not sure why, but my instant reaction was that it looked like a dovetail tenon. Now, only a turner would think that. A customer (if you had plans to sell it) would likely never entertain that thought. Overall, I'd sure be proud of this one if I had done it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the complements and feedback Mike. On the collar, I was going for the effect of "lift" that is repeated in all the components. I use the technique quite a bit.... learn to love it


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 17, 2014)

I could learn to love it. I appreciate the purposeful and intentional use of that component (collar to body juncture), and I can see how you have used it to provide "lift" in the other components. Mike, @MikeMD and Mike, @MikeJones got hung up there, and so I tried to analyse why that shape is disturbing us. I think it is simply because it is too distant from the next higher (uplifted) element...and so it is only uplifting air.

With intention to be helpful or, at least, thought provoking....


----------

